# TIA V13 - Bereichszeiger Datum/Uhrzeit und Datum/Uhrzeit PLC



## mueben (10 Juli 2014)

Moin allerseits,

ich hatte in WinCC Flex immer beide Bereichszeiger aktiv.

Dabei war standardmäßig die SPS Uhrzeitmaster, nur bei einem Einstellungsbild habe ich dann Datum/Uhrzeit verwendet, damit die Betreiber weiterhin eine Möglichkeit haben, ohne PG die Uhrzeit einmalig zur Laufzeit zu stellen.

Sprich ein FB hat bei Bitaktivierung dafür gesorgt, dass das Zeitformat vom Panel mit Steuerungsauftrag als Set_Clock Parameter definiert wurde, und hat so einmalig im Zyklus die Zeit gesetzt.
Danach wurde mit Read_Clock weitergearbeitet, sodass auch der Bereichszeiger Datum/Uhrzeit Steuerung (PLC) weiterhin seine Gültigkeit hatte.

Warum auch immer möchte das Siemens nicht mehr.


			
				Siemens Hilfe schrieb:
			
		

> *Hinweis*  Wenn Sie den Bereichszeiger "Datum/Uhrzeit PLC" projektiert  haben, können Sie den Bereichszeiger "Datum/Uhrzeit" nicht verwenden.



Und natürlich auch umgekehrt. Meine einzige Vermutung ist, dass man den Anwendern nicht zutraut, Set_ und Read_Clock sinnvoll hintereinander zu verschalten.

Hat jemand hierzu eine Idee oder vielleicht einen alternativen Lösungsansatz?

Gruß
Mueben


----------



## Wetzelaer (10 Juli 2014)

Hallo,

also ich verwende für Uhrzeiten immer den im Link angegeben Baustein und die Visu.
Hatte bis jetzt noch keine Problem damit.

http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

Gruß Christoph


----------



## mueben (10 Juli 2014)

Danke, manchmal führen auch die einfacheren Wege nach Rom.


----------

